# Ferry from Sharm to Hurghada



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever taken this trip? How long does it take to cross, and can you carry on luggage? Where are the pick up - drop off points?

Also, is it easily accessible by wheelchair?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Whole thread on this topic recently.

Indeed.. Catmandoo please browse past threads for this information


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Has anyone ever taken this trip? How long does it take to cross, and can you carry on luggage? Where are the pick up - drop off points?
> 
> Also, is it easily accessible by wheelchair?


This ferry service was suspended....and as far as i know still is.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> This ferry service was suspended....and as far as i know still is.


Thanks so much for that info hurghadapat.


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

I tried a couple of weeks ago. Was told at the ferry port that the ferry is broken and wouldn't be fixed for a month.


----------

